# Russian and Ukraine winter road treatment.



## globe trotter 2000 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello Everyone. 

I'm in my second winter driving around Russia and Ukraine and want to know what you guys put on your winter roads. It affects my trucks suspension like nothing else. Can anyone tell me what it is you put on the roads as it is not just Salt.

Thanks.


----------

